# no deer in all that rain...BUT



## Jay Strass (Jan 26, 2011)

The hogs were out.

8 shoats came out Sunday morning. I was able to shoot one shoat with my bow. When I shot, the pigs set off my trap & caught 3 in it. About 5 minutes later the remaining 4 came back & I shot another one. When we got back to the trap with a gun to shoot them, 2 had escaped. Searched in the rain for the 2nd shoat i had shot & couldn't find him either, blood trail was washed out. 

Went & checked the other traps after we cleaned them 2 up & had 2 nice sows & a little piglet. 

Good weekend.


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

Those piglets are perfect. Cook them whole!

The sow laying on the hood of the jeep cracked me up. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## salth2o (Sep 21, 2004)

Perfect eating size. KAP!


----------



## lx22f/c (Jun 19, 2009)

Nice job


If you never work hard you'll never get to play hard!!!!


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Good job!

Rained out Saturday then my son got sick Saturday afternoon so we missed both days of the opener.

Oh well...they'll still be there.

TH


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

Here Piggie Piggie.. lol WTG


----------



## capt.sandbar (Aug 31, 2007)

I thought it was gonna be a mathmatics "word problem" when I started reading it.. LOL
Nice looking setup you got. 
And yep, cook'm whole. At that age, they'll taste like store bought.


----------



## mtcutter (Sep 19, 2012)

Been cutting up pigs all day, We only got 4 deer in this weekend at our processing plant but about 20 pigs, rain don't slow em down.


----------

